# ayuda con puerto lpt



## nicuss (Dic 19, 2006)

saludos nuevamente integrantes del foro....

tengo una duda y espero que me ayuden a resolverla...


me gustaria saber como exploro el puerto lpt cada cierto tiempo para saber si esta activo o inactivo...




contando con su ayuda... un saludo


----------



## JV (Dic 19, 2006)

Hola nicuss, la pregunta es, en que lenguaje lo pretendes hacer?


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2006)

Busca el inpout32.dll y el io.dll si es que qeres diseñar vos tu programa... busca ejemplos en internet... mi hermano es programador y una vez me ayudo para hacer algo parecido a lo que vos necesitas y usamos esos dlls.

si lo que queres es un programa que haga eso busca el "parmon"


----------



## leo_programer (Dic 20, 2006)

hola, no es que sea experto en el cuento, pero, si desde el lenguaje que uses, tiene aceso a las api de windows, puedes usar el recurso del timer, consigues las librerias que dice manonline para gestionarlo, el puerto lpt no?, entonces, le das un timeout al timer que crees, y cuando se cumpla, revisas el puerto para ver si ha cambiado de estado, para mas información acerca de como usar el timer revisa este documento aqui, busca en el indice timers, esta en ingles pero se puede trabajar, ah, si lo hace desde vb, mucho mas facil, por que el control ya está creado, no es si no insertarlo y listo!, cuidense, me comenta cualquier cosa...


----------



## nicuss (Dic 21, 2006)

gracias por su ayuda me fue de gran utilidad....


nuevamente saludos


----------

